# Iphone 4 question



## ArrowBar (Sep 24, 2013)

I was wondering if its possible to downgrade my Ios on my iphone 4 without losing any of my apps or info. I wanna downgrade to when they used the good old google maps. Is this possible?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

most likely not. there is a google map app for the iphone.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Downgrading your iOS OS isn't ideal since you won't be able to get new apps.

Like Sobeit said there is a new Google Maps app in the App store.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

You cannot downgrade to a lower version of iOS at all. Once you upgrade, Apple servers will only activate the last version you installed or NEWER.

The only exception to this rule is a very short window after they release an update, or if you have Jailbroken your device and taken precautions via Jailbreak to restore to previous versions... which does not even work all of the time either, only on certain versions and certain devices.


----------

